# Copperhead in Miami! MonoChrome



## paint it black

Well, here we go again!
I stopped by the shop today with a couple buddies to do a wet test on a Copperhead. 
I noticed my new skiff is in the mold, as well as the components are also in the mold. 

It'll be done soon enough!


The hull color will obviously be black. with several shades of grays and whites throughout the the cockpit and decks. 
Still not sure about the outboard.....
Center console, remote steering.

I want to go with a power pole, not sure if I will go with a 4' or 6' yet though. I will figure that out when the time comes.


----------



## paint it black

Some random shots I took while there.


----------



## TidewateR

great. maybe a little more saturation next time. yes!


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

looking good paint 

How was the ride?


----------



## cutrunner

Correct me if wrong but power poles are 6' and 8'. Never heard of a 4'


----------



## paint it black

You are mistaken. There are 4, 6, and 8, and I heard they were making 10'. 

The boat ran great. Over 30 mph with four of us on board.


----------



## cutrunner

Hmm never knew it. Ive instaled about 20 lol i guess everybody likes the 6 and 8s.. Makes sense. Knowing pp its a $100 difference between a 4 and an 8


----------



## paint it black

The 4' is some edition. If I remember it's about $60 more than the 6'. My buddy is on their guide program.


----------



## paint it black

> great. maybe a little more saturation next time. yes!



Maybe I should start shooting with my DSLR in Auto, if that's what makes you guys happy.
Or better yet, leave my DSLR at home and shoot pics with my iPhone. I'll make sure to have the HDR off on the iPhone, I don't want the vividness of the pictures to hurt your eyes anymore.


----------



## cutrunner

Haha funny. In all honesty that last pic does look a little funky


----------



## JaxLaxFish

f


> great. maybe a little more saturation next time. yes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I should start shooting with my DSLR in Auto, if that's what makes you guys happy.
> Or better yet, leave my DSLR at home and shoot pics with my iPhone. I'll make sure to have the HDR off on the iPhone, I don't want the vividness of the pictures to hurt your eyes anymore.
Click to expand...

Let me start by saying I enjoy all of your pictures so keep up what you're doing. That being said I'm not so sure that's what he was getting at actually. I don't know exactly what you mean by vivid but I would consider a more saturated picture more vivid. Here is a more saturated version of your last picture.


----------



## JaxLaxFish

Here is less saturated. Sorry about the size.


----------



## oysterbreath

LOL...PIB, maybe you should start using an old polaroid insti camera and an old 25dpi scanner. That'll make these low tech old farts happy! Oh, and don't forget to tilt the picture while scanning so that you see a little snippit of the scanner back plate in the picture. lol

Dude, you seriously hit 30 mph with 4 people being pushed by a 25hp?
Wow!!!
Mel, you've out done yourself!
I need to make a trip down to the shop soon. It's been too long!!!

PIB, I think your pictures are always sweet! Specially that serious of night shots you posted some time ago. Those were awesome!


----------



## JimCameron

How do you make black a vivid color?


----------



## paint it black

I never said the skiff we were in had a 25. It had a 50. 
You know what they say about assuming....

And people act like I mess around with saturation on my pics. I just have my Dslr set to vivid for day pics. And i switch to amore subtle "neutral" setting for low light conditions.


----------



## Surfincb

Is this the bragging spot or Photoshop Critique 101?

Great stuff! Can't wait to see the new boat done! And like someone else said -- 30+ with 4 people? Good lord!!!


----------



## Lil_Tate

Looks good Eric.
What you gonna power it with?


----------



## Guest

The Pics look great!

*I would go with the 6' power pole
*50hp outboard at 200lbs.
*Trim tabs
*Manual Jack Plate
*the right S.S. power tech 3 blade cupped prop

*high center console or side console w/hydraulic steering so you can stand up while driving or sit


Since you had a 1st Gen. Copperhead make sure you leave out what you did not use and add what you want or need. 2nd time around is always better since you have a much better idea of your needs.


----------



## thawk

Grats on the new ride, can't wait to see it finished.

Keep up the photography too, always love seeing your pics!


----------



## paint it black

We stripped the gen 1 down yesterday.
Outboard went to it's new owner (forum member dpreston).
Hull went to it's new owner (forum member poontoon).
Trailer sits in my car port for the week, Saturday it goes back up to Ankona.


















Ryan (poontoon) is converting it to a side console. There will be a build up thread on that skiff in the future.


----------



## AfterHours2

That must have been a sad day around the house but I'm sure once the new one is built and the first bone is caught then it will be just a slight memory.. Congrats on the new ride and look forward to seeing the build thread. Knowing what type of depths you fish should give you a good idea on the power pole.. Myself, I think I would go for the 6 and do the remote for the outboard.. Tillers are fun as hell but tend to make long runs seem a little longer at times... Good luck!


----------



## paint it black

Spring-Summer, all I need is a 4 footer. fall - winter I may need the extra two feet. the higher tides, and the fish push up to certain areas that are deeper. 

And tearing it down wasn't as sad as the final run was!
After Dave wet tested the boat before buying the outboard, I went for the first solo run on the skiff since the first time I was down in the keys at the seven mile bridge the day after I picked up the skiff from Mels. And back then I didn't even know how to run it so I didn't even run much. I just went from sunshine key bridge over to the boat ramp on the south end of the seven mile bridge. So the other night I actually ran the skiff properly tabbed out alone for the first time. And even then, I didn't have my GPS onboard so I couldn't get a speed number. I know that's going to drive me crazy knowing I never got speed numbers alone. lol

Luckily, the skiff is going to a really good friend of mine. So I'm going to help him rig it out, and I'll still fish on it often. he's trying to go with a 40, 50 or 60hp two stroke on it....


----------



## EER

PIB, I know you were at Mel's today.Your hull out of the mold? Got any pics? Anxious to see yours done. Guess Who's next in line.
Redfin


----------



## dpreston59

Good luck with the new ride amigo - dropped off the Nissan at East Cape on Thursday, looking like another 2 weeks or so for the boat to be tricked out and Ramlin built. Tried to get out to Choko today on the Grand Slam but got t-boned by someone who ran the intersection of SW 8th & Krome on the way out of town. Boat took it like a champ but trailer was totaled.


----------



## paint it black

> Good luck with the new ride amigo - dropped off the Nissan at East Cape on Thursday, looking like another 2 weeks or so for the boat to be tricked out and Ramlin built.  Tried to get out to Choko today on the Grand Slam but got t-boned by someone who ran the intersection of SW 8th & Krome on the way out of town.  Boat took it like a champ but trailer was totaled.


Wow that's crazy. I assume everyone is alright. 


And redfin, my skiff was being worked on. They were getting it finished up today to pull the hull out Monday. They were just glassing in the tubs. The two tone tub looked great. Can't wait to see the cap!


----------



## paint it black

Outboard should be coming soon.... Cash is in my hand, going to the outboard dealer on Saturday.


----------



## EER

And what outboard did we decide on?


----------



## paint it black

haven't decided yet, but have a few options.


----------



## paint it black

I'm leaning toward an ETEC. but I have a few yamaha owners telling me to stay away from ETEC..... but all etec owners I know say they love them..... I don't know.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

u know what im getting








ahh yeah


----------



## [email protected]

All I gotta say is oil. Etec oil ain't cheap!


----------



## paint it black

I'm picking up my 60 ETEC in the morning and driving up to Mel's.
Anthony, I heard you were planning on picking up your skiff tomorrow? When are we fishing?


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Don't worry about the oil. I get it bulk and use about 2.5 gal to 250 gal of gas using a 200hp. Those 60hp are even better. They say one tank per season. I know we will see if thats right


----------



## paint it black

Cell phone pictures courtesy of Anthony (saltyguy)


----------



## EER

Looking Good! What color is the deck? I'm thinking Matterhorn white for mine.


----------



## paint it black

mattehorn white dek, whisper gray nonskid.
snow camo seadek in the future.


----------



## paint it black

etec is in my possession. I'll be dropping it over to Mel on Saturday. This weather stopped me from doing so today. Hope for better weather next Saturday.
If not, I'm still taking it over.


----------



## paint it black

Got the etec 60. 17pitch viper prop. 









I also got a 17 pitch spare aluminum prop.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

NO PICS FOR H&D?????

[smiley=1-scarysmoker.gif]


----------



## paint it black

I know Anthony picked up his Copperhead. He sent me those pics. I wasn't able to make it up to Mel's today. Otherwise, I would have taken pictures for you.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Thx Man

I know u would have!

By the way your pics look great!


----------



## paint it black

> Looking Good! What color is the deck? I'm thinking Matterhorn white for mine.


what color is your hull going to be?


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

That has to be the sexiest cardboard box EVER!

LOL


----------



## EER

Black


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Gotta change name to Blackfin now

LOL


----------



## paint it black

Ouch. Lol

Are you the homestead officer I met at the dons tournament earlier in the year?


----------



## SilentHunter

that boat is gunna fly with a 60 etec!

good choice man!

and they sip oil!


----------



## paint it black

> that boat is gunna fly with a 60 etec!
> 
> good choice man!
> 
> and they sip oil!


I hope so!! That 27-29 mph top speed on my last copperhead felt like I was crawling.


----------



## cutrunner

Lol i hear that, im tryin to get in the near 50mph micro club as well with my skiff resto.


----------



## EER

Yes, we met at Don's tournament.


----------



## snooks

> that boat is gunna fly with a 60 etec!
> 
> good choice man!
> 
> and they sip oil!
> 
> 
> 
> I hope so!! That 27-29 mph top speed on my last copperhead felt like I was crawling.
Click to expand...


trying to catch my boat............ ;D


----------



## cutrunner

trying to catch my boat............ ;D[/quote]

Whats your boat? :-?


----------



## snooks

16' smitty's sightfisher with a 2 stroke merc 60.....actually eric and I were talking at the ramp about it.....


----------



## SilentHunter

> 16' smitty's sightfisher with a 2 stroke merc 60.....actually eric and I were talking at the ramp about it.....



my 18ft CC wellcraft would walk your boat no problem.

let me know when u wanna run with the big boys.


----------



## cutrunner

Lol i didnt know the big boys ran 43ish mph http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otm9JCXXK6M&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Creek Runner

> 16' smitty's sightfisher with a 2 stroke merc 60.....actually eric and I were talking at the ramp about it.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my 18ft CC wellcraft would walk your boat no problem.
> 
> let me know when u wanna run with the big boys.
Click to expand...

Not to derail the post but:
Let me know when you are ready for a ride with the real big boys, My STV runs 118.6MPH on GPS without the bottle! I'll have you begging to go back to the hill!!!


----------



## Brett

Pthhhhhpt!  

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ezl8Yb8idyY[/media]


Now that we've determined who's is fastest,
we'll return you to the original subject of this thread.

;D

I'm watchin' Eric, waitin' to see how you set this next hull up.


----------



## SilentHunter

if i only had a 2.5 merc and a hydrostream.... hmmmm i give up on this microskiff stuff... i wanna go fast


----------



## EER

Stopped by Mel's today. Saw your skiff. I like your color scheme, especially the whisper gray on the non skid.


----------



## paint it black

> Stopped by Mel's today. Saw your skiff. I like your color scheme, especially the whisper gray on the non skid.


Thanks.


----------



## paint it black

> Stopped by Mel's today. Saw your skiff. I like your color scheme, especially the whisper gray on the non skid.


Just trying to make my skiff stand apart from the others.


----------



## paint it black

Pictures courtesy of Ryan (high and dry).


----------



## paint it black

photo courtesy of Tyler Shealey


----------



## AfterHours2

Is that snow camo seadek on the rubrails or my eyes playing tricks on me? Looks good, surely going to be one of a kind like your shooting for...


----------



## paint it black

No seadek just yet. Tyler was scanning it for the snow camo seadek that will be going on.


----------



## paint it black




----------



## EER

Love the Color. Looks Great!


----------



## skuipers

Lookin good


----------



## paint it black

picked up the boat this afternoon. Made it down to Ryan's house (poontoon) and put the guide posts on the trailer. 
I'll get some better shots tomorrow. here are some cell phone pictures.











































that's how we roll....









First and only Copperhead with two tone decks. 
I got my casting platform on there already. And hope to figure out some bracketry to mount the GPS tomorrow.


----------



## AfterHours2

Congrats on the new rig. Looks sweet! Now lets see some Bone pics on that bad boy.....


----------



## DJ

two tone deck, you mean the nonskid different color than the rest?


----------



## paint it black

Yes. The nonskid is whisper gray. The deck is mattehorn. I will have pics with bones soon enough. 

If anyOne in southflorida want to check it out. Or wet test let me know.


----------



## Surfincb

Looks great man! Hopefully the weather will hold this weekend and you can get out there! Can't wait to see more picts


----------



## DJ

Did the same with mine the non skid is a shade darker then the rest of the deck. next go around may even do it same as hull.

Your gen 2 looks sweet, I am sure you will have it slimed soon enough if not by the time you read this.


----------



## paint it black

I meant first gen2 copperhead. 

Anyway, I just lost my job so things will be coming slower than anticipated. 
I had planned on having it seadekd and powerpole by the end of the month but that won't be possible now. 
To top it off, I got two tickets from FHP on my way up to pick up the skiff. But the bright side is, I have a brand new skiff in my drive way. And all the time in the world to fish.


----------



## Gramps

Man that looks bad ace Eric! Sorry to hear about the job though... What GPS are you running? I have a Ram Mount for my Garmin GPS55 and like it. A black powder coated pedestal would be sweet!


----------



## anytide

"I got two tickets from FHP on my way up to pick up the skiff"
--thats what i call ready for delivery!! 
congrats for sure that sled is awesome!!!
-anytide


----------



## paint it black

For the gps mount, I thought about using an aftermarket bracket.  But honestly, I didn't want this massive mount. So Ryan(poon toon) and I came up with a bracket out of flat stock aluminum. Some bends here and there. A little bit of starboard and got it done.


----------



## Guest

Looking real good brother, how dose it fish?


----------



## paint it black

I haven't really fished yet. 
I took it out on Friday for a little bit up in Vero Beach. Some dudes flew by my spot and spooked the biggest school of reds I have ever seen up that way.

I'm still trying to find the right prop. I have tried a viper 17 pitch, and a viper 19 pitch. I think I'm going to try a  raker 20 next. 


My boat also has the show through carbon fiber hatches. 

My Strongarm Products XL Casting Platform fit right on as if it was made for the skiff. Hooked onto the bow cleat.


----------



## DJ

Have you had both skiffs out side by side on the water. That would be a nice comparison of the two skiffs speed draft and such. if it happens please pass along,, both look great


----------



## makin moves

Your new ride is sick  . I like the pick of the first and second gen side by side. Once you get some time on it I would like to hear what you like or dont like compared to the first gen.


----------



## oysterbreath

WOOOOOOW!
DUDE, that is just too sweet! Or shall I say two sweet!
1st and 2nd gen twins!


----------



## paint it black

Our plan is to do a full comparison of the two skiffs, on video. Once we have both skiffs dialed in, we will go out to Flamingo for a weekend with a couple Nikon's and a Canon 7D and put together a video comparing the two skiffs.

As of right now, the gen 1 has reached a higher top speed than my gen 2. But different days, and I was in freshwater. Other skiff was ran in saltwater.


----------



## [email protected]

lets try this again but in the gen 2 ;D

http://youtu.be/RIS7K7Ht78g


----------



## TidewateR

Eric the new boat is sick! How do you like the new motor compared to that 30? ;D


----------



## paint it black

> Eric the new boat is sick! How do you like the new motor compared to that 30?  ;D


a whole lot more power! loving it so far. I'm picking up a different prop in the am. hope to try that one out this weekend in Flamingo.


----------



## paint it black

I have tried three props so far. Top speed so far is 39.9mph with three anglers on board, and gear, in a nasty chop in Biscayne Bay. at 5400RPM's.
I just picked up another prop today, and I hope this one is the ticket. I have been dialing it in and all numbers are indicating that this should be the one. Lenco's should be in by next weekend. Went out tarpon fishing a couple nights this week, but had no luck finding the fish. didn't find a single fish at any of the usual dock lights and bridges. I assume the rain must have pushed them out to the cuts. The trips were mainly about testing out props, but brought some rods along.


----------



## cutrunner

Your so close to the 40 mark!!! Thats really good numbers for being loaded down like that. Whats the max rpm for the motor? I m rele anxious to see what #s you get with a light load, propped perfect, single driver, speed chop, no wind etc. im guessing 46ish


----------



## paint it black

Three anglers, yeti loaded up, shrimp in the live well, 12 gallons of fuel, 6 rods and all gear. Still floating in inches. And broke 40mph several times. Ran 50+ miles.


----------



## Gramps

I hate you. I hate you. I hate you. ;D That's awesome man. Just freaking awesome.


----------



## paint it black

thanks. 

Trim tabs come in on Friday!


----------



## tguasjr

WOW! I guess I wont be catching up to you.


----------



## McFly

PIB....you just might see a 30 Etec for sale on day! LOL! Very impressive - fish the hell out of your boat, love the reports! And yes, I have tabs...you will like them - a little tab will do ya! ;D


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Nice PIB. Very nice

I defiantly see a copperhead flamingo trip in the near future. 

H&D


----------



## paint it black

Soon!!!! we need to talk to Pandion, Anthony (saltyguy), and Ryan about heading out. 
Are there any other Copperhead's in south florida? 

I say we get a big group of Ankona's to head out for a WWB trip.


----------



## dacuban1

good call on wwb. far away from our grounds! ;D


----------



## tguasjr

When are you gonna put up a video of that thing running? C'mon I want to see that slow boat moving along ;D!


----------



## paint it black

> When are you gonna put up a video of that thing running? C'mon I want to see that slow boat moving along ;D!


Lol. Soon!! Ryan (pontoon) and I are installing the lenco's right now. 
If only I had a black four foot power pole... Lucky motherfucker. I want to check out your LT with that PP soon!
I'm debating four foot or six foot.


----------



## tguasjr

Come by the house whenever you want. Im still laid up from the knee surgery so im always home.


----------



## Bissell

What difference in speed is there between the gen 1 SC and the gen 2 CC?


----------



## paint it black

> What difference in speed is there between the gen 1 SC and the gen 2 CC?


 They seem to be about the same. We haven't ran both side by side, yet. But top speed on the gen1 sc has been 42 with two anglers. Fastest I've gone is 40.7 three anglers, yeti loaded up, etc. 


Got the tabs on.


----------



## Bissell

That's sick, when ever I upgrade from my Gheenoe I'll be look into a copperhead, by far one of my favorite micro skiffs around


----------



## paint it black

I'm taking the skiff down to Flamingo for it's first visit tomorrow. 
I'm about to install the Wang Anchor deck mount bracket in a few. Then it's time to wash the skiff off. Got to get the fiberglass dust off the boat from all the drilling on it this week. Hopefully soon it will go over to Bob Reeve's home of Strongarm Products to work some of his magic on it. Then I'll be stacking my pennies to have Tyler come through with the SeaDek. 

Lets hope for some slime tomorrow!
I plan on getting some footage, but you know how that goes.


----------



## tguasjr

I need get some of Bobs "magic" on my skiff too!


----------



## paint it black

Wang Anchor bracket mounted. I wanted to keep it as close to the platform as possible to ensure it doesn't get in the way of poling. 
But I guess the only way I'll know forsure is tomorrow on the water. 
I would have loved it to be inside the platform but the tabs wouldn't allow it. 

Now I need to find a place to mount the smith rod holder.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

nicely done

now you can hang out with your wang out


----------



## pete_paschall

Sweet ride, man. I am planning to put an order in in the next few weeks. Just curious, why did you decide to mount the Wang bow mount anchor bracket on the stern? Is it for removability (if that's even a word)? And just be warned, you and High and Dry may get a few more questions thrown your way when I start my build. Thanks!

Pete


----------



## paint it black

> Sweet ride, man.  I am planning to put an order in in the next few weeks.  Just curious, why did you decide to mount the Wang bow mount anchor bracket on the stern?  Is it for removability (if that's even a word)? And just be warned, you and High and Dry may get a few more questions thrown your way when I start my build.  Thanks!
> 
> Pete


No problem, man. I'll answer any questions you got. If you're down in South Florida you can come by and check it out. 

As for the wang anchor bracket, looks much nicer. And I can remove it easily. Plus the less amount of holes on my transom the better.


----------



## EER

Did you make it down to flamingo today? Any fish pics?


----------



## paint it black

> Did you make it down to flamingo today? Any fish pics?


 Yea. One of the toughest days out there. I saw a ridiculous amount of fish, but they were so spooky. As if they were bonefish in redfish costumes. Lol
Managed to get one in the skiff, lost a few, popped off by another, and a lot of spooks, and no eats. Even the trout didn't wanna eat.


----------



## jlong

Drove right by ya...they weren't all that spooky. Landed 12. Home by 2!


----------



## paint it black

The bigguns were spooky or not eating what we offered. I could have caught a bunch of smalls but I wanted over slots.


----------



## Guest

I would blame it on the guy on the bow ;D


----------



## Guest

Your skiff is turning out awesome! We need to some real draft numbers as it runs fast as ****! I was out yesterday on the ML and had a day like you. S. end is still very dirty, but did manage one 39" Red on a chunk of crab that ate 10' from the skiff and never even saw it.


----------



## paint it black

As far as draft goes, you can ask Alex (dacuban1) I was able to float/rub/bounce through 4" of water. So I'd say comfortable draft is around 5-6" without hitting bottom. If there's any difference between this skiff and the last one, it's an inch. I expected it to be worse. 
Lol to make up the weight difference, I was weighing close to 240 myself. Now I'm down to 210. Lol a little more to go!


----------



## paint it black

I don't really see much more getting added to my skiff anytime soon. No work = no money. I ain't even going to front. I'm grateful I was able to get this much when the funds were right. Now that i got my boat, I got no work. I'm trying to make the best of it. Next mission is trying to come up with the $700 to title and register it.......  

I still have a few more days of legally using it without needing it registered. lol

Bright side is, I'll be down in Flamingo on Sunday. Chasing more reds and snook.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Seeingred

Be happy to answer any questions you have. 



Paint 

Gotta work Sunday or I would go.


----------



## pete_paschall

Thanks for the offer, but I am up in North Carolina, so my next trip to Florida will most likely be to pick up a new Copperhead. I've fished on a Gen 1 several times and love the boat. I can only imagine how nice the Gen 2 is.

One quick question I have for you and H&D is what made you go with a center console over a side console?

Pete


> Sweet ride, man.  I am planning to put an order in in the next few weeks.  Just curious, why did you decide to mount the Wang bow mount anchor bracket on the stern?  Is it for removability (if that's even a word)? And just be warned, you and High and Dry may get a few more questions thrown your way when I start my build.  Thanks!
> 
> Pete
> 
> 
> 
> No problem, man. I'll answer any questions you got. If you're down in South Florida you can come by and check it out.
> 
> As for the wang anchor bracket, looks much nicer. And I can remove it easily. Plus the less amount of holes on my transom the better.
Click to expand...


----------



## paint it black

It's more comfortable. The skiff is pretty wide to run a side console. I can fit three people side by side sitting in the back. Plus someone on the yeti in front of the center console. Having a side console, I wouldn't know where to put the yeti.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Well I went will a center console because I like the look of It and I like to stand sometimes. A true side console, u can't. Well u can but it is not comfortable to me.  Could go with an offset console too. But doesn't look good. I usually fish 2 anglers  it if there is a 3rd he can sit in front of center console. Another thing is I rarely fish in the cockpit area so didn't need the openess

My suggestion is to be there before Mel puts it in and try it in different locations or without it. 

Hope this helps


----------



## pete_paschall

Ok, you two have got my wheels turning - I thought I wanted a side console but now I'm not so sure. Good thing there is a wait time for the build so I can think about it! Thanks for the input.

Pete


----------



## paint it black

> Ok, you two have got my wheels turning - I thought I wanted a side console but now I'm not so sure.  Good thing there is a wait time for the build so I can think about it!  Thanks for the input.
> 
> Pete



Don't get me wrong, side consoles are sick. I like them. I originally wanted a side console. But when it comes to a cooler, where would you put it? In the center of the cock pit? That would eliminate all the cockpit space as it. So that's why I like center, too. That, and I like to run standing. That becomes complicated with the side console as Ryan noted. 

Before ordering this skiff, I was considering either converting my last Copperhead to a side console, and put a larger motor on it. But then the other Ryan (PoonToon) insisted he wanted to buy the skiff off me so I went with the new skiff and the center console. We converted his skiff to a side console. I love it too. But for the width of this skiff, I like center console.


----------



## paint it black

Here's a video from last Sunday. Warren was shooting it with my camera. The footage was shot in 1080p HD but windows movie maker brought it down to 480p cause WMM sucks..... I really need a mac with Final Cut Pro....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J9wRvU-NFKE


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

yep thats a sweet video

Cant wait till the 3 boats can make the trip.


----------



## paint it black

here's another vid from last week. This one is 720p!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_XmxHYMiXqU


----------



## Megalops

Really nice videos, PIB!  Thanks for taking the time to post 'em.  Man, what a blue bird day for vid #2.


----------



## dacuban1

Video is cool..............ON MUTE! lol


----------



## cutrunner

> here's another vid from last week. This one is 720p!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_XmxHYMiXqU


Oh my gosh... I need to friggin move


----------



## tguasjr

> Video is cool..............ON MUTE!


X2


----------



## paint it black

I'm sure you guys used to listen to NWA's "F*** the Police" back in your younger days, when you were my age. I'll get passed the phase... lol


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Congrats on the 10000 mark. 

Skiff is sweet gotta run them together!


----------



## HialeahAngler

what? you guys don't like super ghetto music? the nerve. 

eric what do you mean your age? aren't you like 30? ;D


----------



## paint it black

> what? you guys don't like super ghetto music? the nerve.
> 
> eric what do you mean your age? aren't you like 30? ;D



lol. I'm just messin' with them. Cause they're officers..... lol And no, I'm 27!


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

stop calling me Unit 91...Radio
stop calling me Radio...Unit 91

alright meow, Where were we?


----------



## HialeahAngler

> what? you guys don't like super ghetto music? the nerve.
> 
> eric what do you mean your age? aren't you like 30? ;D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol. I'm just messin' with them. Cause they're officers..... lol And no, I'm 27!
Click to expand...

27 is the new 17, lmao.


----------



## pete_paschall

It ain't the age... it's the mileage!


----------



## paint it black




----------



## cutrunner

Paint: do u got a jackplate on your skiff? It was throwin a nice little rooster in the video. Nice dance moves btw


----------



## BRunner346

Ryans (Poontoon) was the one in the video with the rooster tail. neither one of them have a jackplate tho


> Paint: do u got a jackplate on your skiff? It was throwin a nice little rooster in the video. Nice dance moves btw


----------



## paint it black

As Warren stated above, that was Ryan's boat with the rooster tail. My skiff used to do the same when I was running a different prop, though. Although, it was doing it yesterday. lol
And yeah, Joey's dancing is quite a show. lol

I was down in Flamingo in water under 10" deep. Found plenty of these guys waiving their tails at me.


----------



## paint it black

Here's a video that Joey Flats shot and put up on his youtube channel. 
It's of a day in Flamingo on the two Copperheads. This is from the same day as the video I posted. This is their side of the story.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1qhREDmYrKM&feature=colike


----------



## paint it black

a short video of my skiff running. available in 720p HD
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSqn8_abLRk&list=UU0Y3jrPrG13iWeDR2MGte5g&index=1&feature=plcp


----------



## out-cast

Skiff looks great Eric! Still dieing to get down there. Let me know if you're ever up this way.

J


----------



## paint it black

I happened to stumble upon a GoPro HD Hero 2.....
So I will be posting videos often!!


----------



## paint it black

I just got back from Ankona. I just dropped off my skiff. 
As some may have read on my last report. I mentioned that the day didn't end too well. I got in a car accident on my way home from Flamingo. Although no one was injured, and not much happened to my truck. My trailer did suffer some damages. It appears as if there's nothing wrong with the skiff at all. Mel and the crew will be putting the skiff on the hoist and thoroughly inspecting the hull. As for the trailer, some cracked aluminum, as well as twisted aluminum. It appears as if the trailer may have twisted on the frame as well. The front post of the trailer is shot. The trailer has a lean to it now. So they will assess the damages, and send off a quote to my boat and trailer insurance for a repair. I hope to be back on the water very soon! 

I did spot a dark green IPB with a 'hatsu 40 as soon as I jumped on the turnpike down in Miami. It was cool seeing another micro on the road. 

Anyway, here's a video from the day of the accident. Had a great day on the water with my buddy Alex (dacuban1).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gHDwsxHaOuc&list=UU0Y3jrPrG13iWeDR2MGte5g&index=2&feature=plcp

As well as some pics from that day.


----------



## paint it black




----------



## Shadowcast

Can't wait to see that Copperhead in person on 4/7!


----------



## JaxLaxFish

That was us heading back from the Keys on our spring break, it's rummy87's boat. I saw you take a picture so I got a picture of your rig too as yall were hauling ass up the turnpike but I can't find my camera cord. That new copperhead is a slick looking rig in person, looks like a big improvement over the gen 1 which is the only one I had seen in person before. The IPB was a wet ride but we were all impressed by just how much chop it took making it out to the outer keys.


----------



## JaxLaxFish

Also, cool video but you should throw that net away


----------



## paint it black

> Also, cool video but you should throw that net away


Lol I got that net at the fly shop. But it can't handle 32" redfish. 
Anything smaller than that I will just grab, anyway. So it's pretty much useless. Lol 

I do use it for bonefish, though. Since they're super slippery. And when a buddy hooks up on one I want to make sure I get it in the skiff for them.


----------



## paint it black

I finally got a chance to haul the skiff down to Strongarm Products headquarters. Bob had been waiting on me for the past month and a half to get the skiff down so we can be certain the backrest fit perfectly before finishing it up. This was the first one of it's kind being put on a Copperhead. Designed specifically at the angle of the center console for the Copperhead. And also serves a dual purpose. It has a optional removable dash panel to mount the GPS on. So no more random bracketry that everyone has had to deal with to put a top mounted GPS on a Copperhead. This will fit any Ankona that uses the same center console. It will have two rod holders welded on the sides, and spacers to offset the yeti to ensure it opens and closes without a glitch. Then it's off to powder coat matte black to match the rest of the metal work on the skiff. And the snow camo Sea Dek by Tyler at Castaway Customs is already over at Bobs to be installed once the powdercoating is done.


----------



## tguasjr

That's gonna look great but that dirty cooler takes away from it lol!!


----------



## paint it black

Lol that's fine. I got that $300 yeti thrown around the yard. Lol as long as the inside is clean. Lol


----------



## paint it black

I got my backrest a couple weeks ago. I haven't had a chance to install it. Been busy with the sale of my truck, and purchase of another.


----------



## Guest

Where does the gps mount go? Can bob make this and ship without seeing copperhead now?


----------



## paint it black

> Where does the gps mount go?    Can bob make this and ship without seeing copperhead now?


The GPS goes on the dash panel that is detachable from the back rest. I'll get a picture of it now.


----------



## Guest

Thanks would like to see pic. Skiff looks great!


----------



## paint it black

Bob can make this for any Ankona skiff that uses the same console. And it'll be a perfect fit.


----------



## Guest

Now I got it. Thanks for the pics. Looks like a nice addition to the console.


----------



## AfterHours2

Got her up for sale? Whats coming next?


----------



## Recidivists

His old Copperhead 1 that he sold his buddy is up for sale on Craigslist. The noobie has it wrong, again.


----------



## AfterHours2

> The noobie has it wrong, again.


Noob? Don't know who your speaking of? Looked like PIB's so just wondering..... My bad. Back to topic..


----------



## contenderv07

thats gonna look awesome, can't wait for the pics


----------



## paint it black

I haven't updated this thread in a while! 

Here is the skiff with the new Strongarm Products casting platform, the Strongarm Products backrest installed. And after the positives reviews from Alissa (tampa flats girl) and Ryan (High & Dry) I decided to get me a tacklewebs, too. Let me tell you, this TackleWebs is a great addition! It keeps my fly boxes and leader material out of the way, but still at arms reach. If I have to switch out quick, I don't have to dig through the front compartment to find these things. Just reach behind the Yeti and have everything I need right there. And the best part about it is that it fits the Strongarm backrest as if it was made for it. This has made fishing SO MUCH easier for me. I'm loving the platform too. More space than my last casting platform to use the fly line tamer with ease. 

Here are a few photos!


































A few more additions that hopefully would be coming soon would be:
Jacked Up jack plate
Seat Cushion
SeaDek on Yeti and a couple small parts
And of course, I'd have to prop it again once I get a jack plate for it...


----------



## cutrunner

What prop are you running now?
A viper or raker if i remember right.
If it dont work for you anymore, im in the market


----------



## paint it black

> What prop are you running now?
> A viper or raker if i remember right.
> If it dont work for you anymore, im in the market


It's a Raker 20 pitch. Currently running it. If you're still in the market for one when i get a jack plate, I'll hit you up.


----------



## cutrunner

Sweet thanks.
What prop do you plan on getting when you install the jackplate?

What rpm are u spinning that raker at wot?


----------



## paint it black

> Sweet thanks.
> What prop do you plan on getting when you install the jackplate?
> 
> What rpm are u spinning that raker at wot?



Probably a rogue. Or see what power tech has to offer. 

I'm spinning 5600rpm wot trimmed out.

I was running 41mph all afternoon this past Sunday that I went down to Mingo for the afternoon bite.


----------



## cutrunner

Not bad at all!
On my power skiff im borrowing a ballistic 13 1/2 x 17 (which im told isnt a good prop),
And im getting 43 mph trimmed, but at 6500 rpm 
Im trying to get my hands on a few more props and work on my setup a little more.
Im trying to get 50 mph, but i think im either gonna get real close or wreck it trying ;D


----------



## cutrunner

Btw, you might wanna consider a merc laser 2 small hub if you can find one


----------



## paint it black

I tried the Raker 18 and my RPM's were at 6000 at 37mph, so I stopped. I didn't know I could keep running it at higher RPM's..... lol


----------



## cutrunner

Oh yea it'll spin lol
The limiter is probably 6200 or 6500 on that motor.

How high is your motor mounted?
(In relation of propshaft and hull bottom)


----------



## paint it black

> Oh yea it'll spin lol
> The limiter is probably 6200 or 6500 on that motor.
> 
> How high is your motor mounted?
> (In relation of propshaft and hull bottom)


prop shaft, I'm not sure. The Cavitation plate is about an inch-1.5" above hull bottom. But, I believe the outboard is too low. When on plane, the cav plate is just on the water surface. And water thrashes all over the place. Sometimes wetting my back as I'm running. The motor is on the lowest hole. I was thinking of raising it up a hole.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

The permatrim fixed by back wetting days lol


----------

